# Cherub help!!!



## rob1803

Hi,

I have my Cherub plugged into an electronic timer so that it is ready to go when I get home from work. On Saturdays I have it timed to come on at 12 noon. When I got home from work around 1.30 I could smell burning and realised that somehow I had managed to leave the water switch in the on position- effectively the machine was pumping out water for 90 minutes and then was obviously still pumping when dry....









Having switched off and let the machine cool down I tried refilling with no problems. The machine now heats up, gets up to 1 bar, steams and the water tap works fine.

The problem appears to be that the pump is not pumping water with any pressure through the group- rather a trickle. I have actually managed to get it to produce an undrinkable coffee but that is running for well over a minute.

I am thinking maybe a new pump and have seen them on espresso underground. Anybody with any knowledge of these have any ideas whether it will be pump replacement or anything else. I'm happy to give it a go stripping down, but obviously don't want to be replacing parts unnecessarily.

Any help or ideas appreciated guys ....

Rob


----------



## Thecatlinux

Pumps won't like running for such a large period of time so I should imagine that's what'll be broke


----------



## Dylan

Pump is a pretty sound bet. They aren't meant to run for that long, let alone empty!

Also if its filling then its a good sign everything else is working, just a pump forced toward an early grave.


----------



## rob1803

Thanks for the info guys- I'll have to dig out the adjustable spanner then lol.


----------



## Rdl81

Do u have a link to the replacement pump think mine might have same issue


----------



## Dylan

You can order direct from Fracino here

http://www.fracino4u.com/spare-parts-c8

But £50 seems a lot for a consumer machine pump, take the back off and find out what the make of the pump is and see if you can find a cheaper one on ebay.


----------



## rob1803

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/PUMP-DEFOND-PUMPS-PHOENIX-50N-230V-50HZ-53W-NO-ULKA-PUMP/331239038390?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&_trksid=p5197.c100068.m2280&_trkparms=ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211130857%26meid%3Df0c7604066794b76a75d0a907a9d2e60%26pid%3D100068%26clkid%3D7738538778531018008&_qi=RTM2063723

This is the pump. I got the one from Fracino and paid £60 including next day delivery, simply because I'm impatient and couldn't wait for shipping from Italy, but £24 delivered is a big saving. It took me five minutes to replace it and I'm back drinking Rave signature again


----------



## Rdl81

Thanks for the link got to fix machine at some point when I get 5min!


----------



## Rdl81

Not sure if it's the pump that's gone on mine but might be a good place to start!!


----------



## Dylan

It does sound like the pump. Have a look here.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/vibration-pump-is-it-worn-out

To carry out the tests you would need a few bits and bobs and to learn where your OPV is and such things. If it were me, I would just get a new pump and install it, as the link says, its an easy job and at worst you will be slightly out of pocket but with a new pump. The £24 to me would be worth it in comparison to the time and energy it would take to learn how to and then test the pump you have.


----------



## seeq

The pump is an easily obtainable vibe pump. I can't remember the details but it does say on the pump itself. It's not exclusive to coffee machines so shop around rather than by it from a coffee site. They aren't much more than about £15


----------



## Driliter

Get in touch with fracino. They will point you towards where you can buy a new pump and will probably help with how do fit it too. I bought a second hand cherub and replaced the pump, took about 10 minutes. Failing that try espresso underground.


----------



## Rdl81

How easy was this to do? How you ago about doing it?


----------



## Driliter

Hi. It was really very easy. Just unscrew the covers, it will be clear how the pump comes off and which parts you need to take off the old pump when you see the new one. There are some exploded diagrams of cherub parts on the internet, they show you how everything fits together and once you have the covers off it will make sense.

Don't worry it really is very easy. If you get into problems fracino are very helpful on the phone I'm told☺.


----------



## fatboyslim

Driliter said:


> Hi. It was really very easy. Just unscrew the covers, it will be clear how the pump comes off and which parts you need to take off the old pump when you see the new one. There are some exploded diagrams of cherub parts on the internet, they show you how everything fits together and once you have the covers off it will make sense.
> 
> Don't worry it really is very easy. If you get into problems fracino are very helpful on the phone I'm told☺.


I have copies of the exploded diagrams if anyone needs them.


----------



## Rdl81

fatboyslim said:


> I have copies of the exploded diagrams if anyone needs them.


That would be great if you could email me them I have week off in couple of weeks so going to try and fix it then just need to order the pump


----------



## Rdl81

Ok so here is my pump can someone confirm the eBay one pic below is the right replacement


----------



## CallumT

Don't buy a 240V pump. These vibe pumps are severely effected by line voltage, a 240v pump was the source of most of my issues when I rebuilt a cherub.

Go for same pump with uprated brass fittings and 230v.


----------



## CallumT

Masses of information up on HomeBarista if you have a poke around


----------



## Rdl81

CallumT do you have a link to a recommended pump? The one above on flee bay is 230v so should be ok I don't paying a little extra though if need be


----------



## CallumT

Voltage noted, I only looked at the pump fitted, try and grab an EX5 as it has brass fittings that may be abit more robust.


----------



## Rdl81

Appreciate the help callumt how does this one look?? http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/item196700.aspx


----------



## Dylan

You can save a few quid over that by buying from ebay, but that pump is correct.


----------



## Rdl81

Just found one 11.99 delivered on flee bay so hopefully next week I can get the machine back up and running


----------



## Rdl81

Thank you everyone for your help I replaced the pump this morning and just managed a nice espresso 18g in 26g out 26sec so think we are back up any running no horrible noise. Naked pf a bit messy so need to look into that though


----------



## Driliter

Rdl81 said:


> Thank you everyone for your help I replaced the pump this morning and just managed a nice espresso 18g in 26g out 26sec so think we are back up any running no horrible noise. Naked pf a bit messy so need to look into that though


Really pleased you got it up and running. Its a great machine.


----------

